# PB Chess Players?



## Zenas (Jul 15, 2008)

Any around with any sort of proficiency?

I enjoy playing the game, better than most other games. I would like to read up and maybe become better past the cursory knowledge I have based solely on instinct. Can anyone suggest a good introductory book on chess and chess strategy?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 15, 2008)

The Amateur's Mind by Jerry Silman is quite good on the basics.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been enjoying Chess Master on the computer. While I have played since I was six or seven, I have only known instinct (if you want to go so far as to call it that). Using Chess Master I have learned so many basic strategies, it's almost embarrassing.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm assuming chess master is a program you buy?


----------



## danmpem (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, it's an amazing PC chess game which teaches the user how to play, challenges the player to various skill levels of gameplay, gives the player scenarios in which to overcome, and several other things. I played lots of it a few months ago, but stopped due to a need to get back into studying. When school is out at the end of the month, I'll get back into playing it.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 15, 2008)

I play chess. I play online at Itsyourturn.com. My handle is pastorlane. It's free registration (although you can only move 15 times in a day). I highly recommend Jeremy Silman (echoing Todd), although I really like the book "Reassess Your Chess." It really gives you a good framework for understanding the general outlines of chess strategy, and how really good players think. I am probably a class B player (around 1800 rating).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2008)

Chess Rocks!!!


(As much as chess can rock)...


----------



## caddy (Jul 15, 2008)

My System - Aron Nimzowitsch * NEW EDITION*: London Chess Centre=

*Aron Nimzowitsch "My System"*

*Silman*

www.jeremysilman.com

I have some books at home. I play, but never really developed into a good player. I'm too impatient. I like fast games--5-6 minute games.

I also have tons of chess software teaching games and programs. IF you think you might be interested in some of them, we could discuss in PM.


----------



## caddy (Jul 15, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I play chess. I play online at Itsyourturn.com. My handle is pastorlane. It's free registration (although you can only move 15 times in a day). I highly recommend Jeremy Silman (echoing Todd), although I really like the book "Reassess Your Chess." It really gives you a good framework for understanding the general outlines of chess strategy, and how really good players think. I am probably a class B player (around 1800 rating).


 
I play on Chessbase's site which has a nice interface from the chessbase database program. There is a feee if you want to build a rating and keep a standard name. People also might consider The ICC chess Club. It's a top notch online interface "place" to play.

Internet Chess Club: Where the Grandmasters Play Online Chess

Chessbase:
Chess Database - 4,2 million games


----------



## caddy (Jul 15, 2008)

Zenas said:


> I'm assuming chess master is a program you buy?


 
Yes. The last I kept up with it, it was up to Chessmaster 10, which I have ----somewhere I think.

Most any descent chess program will WOOP the britches off anyone that isn't at Grandmaster level...


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jul 15, 2008)

I play a lot on Yahoo Chess and sometimes timeforchess.com. Yahoo is real time and timeforchess is correspondence. I'm about a 1500.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2008)

I also play on yahoo chess. What is your handle?


----------



## Zenas (Jul 15, 2008)

I am andrewdeshazo.

What room do you play in?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2008)

secondhelvetic

I usually play in the beginner section, Amateurs Arena. I do not play enough to get too good.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2008)

But for some reason I am getting this message:


> You Have an Old Version of the Client in Your Cache


----------



## Zenas (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in there


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2008)

Still not working...


----------



## Brian Bosse (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello Everyone,



greenbaggins said:


> I highly recommend Jeremy Silman (echoing Todd), although I really like the book "Reassess Your Chess."



I concur. If you are only going to get one book, then get "Reassess Your Chess". 



greenbaggins said:


> I am probably a class B player (around 1800 rating).



I could be mistaken, but I believe a class B player is between 1600 and 1799. I only say this because I used to have a rating of 1800. I probably play somewhere around 1500 now. It has been a long time since I played. At one point, I entertained the idea of trying to attain the rating of a Master. But I concluded I probably was not talented enough, and the time investment was certainly an issue. There is a big gap between an 1800 rated player and a 2000 rated player. It is a much larger gap than going from 1600 to 1800.

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## Zenas (Jul 15, 2008)

Picked up _The Amateur's Mind_ today.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 15, 2008)

Yahoo Chess seems AWFULLY unwieldy. How do you search for people by username? I can't seem to find anything to let me do that


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 15, 2008)

Fidelity makes several good electronic chess games.I have one that speaks.
Most of them go from beginner level- 5 second response time , to master level.
I tried entering some tournaments years ago. As I spoke with some higher rated players I realized the time commitment it would take to improve to a point to be able to win tournaments would for me become sin.
I started to really try and study ,but it pulled me away from my bible reading and other lawful responsibilities so I set it aside.
I do like to play an occasional recreational game. I did have a chance to lose to a grandmaster one time- Edmar Mednis After move 22 he looked up at me with a look like,,,, what did you do that for? Inside I knew the goose was cooked,[ sort of like when a premillennial dispensationalist re-reads Eph 2 and for the first time sees the * one new man In Christ* but i played on for about 6 more moves before I saw what he already knew.
Speed chess is more fun , and I even use the chess clocks I have to play speed scrabble, about 15 minutes per game.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jul 15, 2008)

My handle is joel.arabiclearner on yahoo chess. I play in a variety of rooms, but if anyone wants to play sometime that'd be cool.


----------



## etexas (Jul 15, 2008)

I have always wanted to learn to play. I never got around to chess! I used to play some cards so I like games, weird, chess was something I never learned. My TO DO LIST UPDATE: MUST LEARN CHESS.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 16, 2008)

Yahoo is annoying, as the people are generally rude and out to raise their score, and the lag will cause you to drop pieces nowhere near where you wanted to drop them.


----------



## wallingj (Jul 16, 2008)

I have the complete MS Press Chess books, discusses Openings, Tactics, Strategy, etc. one of the best series ever produced. Hard to find now, I believe they are out of print. For software I have two programs, Fritz from Chessbase, it is a top notch chess engine, used by the grand masters, and I also use Chess Master 10 to train on. Problem is I haven't had time to play for the last several years, after I quit teaching at my son's school's chess club.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 16, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Yahoo is annoying, as the people are generally rude and out to raise their score, and the lag will cause you to drop pieces nowhere near where you wanted to drop them.



Know of a better site? Maybe we can create a Puritan Board?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 16, 2008)

Got Yahoo chess to work if anyone is interested


----------



## caddy (Jul 17, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > Yahoo is annoying, as the people are generally rude and out to raise their score, and the lag will cause you to drop pieces nowhere near where you wanted to drop them.
> ...


 

Internet Chess Club: Where the Grandmasters Play Online Chess

ICC Chess has a free Trial

Download software here:

Download Software

It's worth considering.


----------

